# Can you mix two different foods?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone ever mix two different kibbles? I would like to continue feeding a grain-free food preferably fish or venison but not too high in fat & protein and I am leaning toward the Acana but after being on NB which has a lot less fat and protein, it would seem that feeding the Acana exclusively would be too rich for my girls and I was thinking of mixing them.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I mix Lilly's food all the time. She is so picky some days she inhales her food and sometimes she puts her nose up and won't eat. I don't worry I figure she will eat when she is ready but it has me trying different things like now I have Dr. Harvys both types and acana. I mix Dr H's equal part and sometimes I'll mix in some rice, sweet potato, chicken or beef. Then put a small amount over the Acana.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ummmm, I don't see why not.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That would be fine, but they will probably pick out all of the Acana and leave the NB in their dish.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lol, I tried Acana one time and mixed it in with their Innova. They all picked out the Acana and left it on the floor in front of their bowls.


And that was pretty expensive food!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> That would be fine, but they will probably pick out all of the Acana and leave the NB in their dish.


 :HistericalSmiley:FUNNY


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Lol, I tried Acana one time and mixed it in with their Innova. They all picked out the Acana and left it on the floor in front of their bowls.
> 
> 
> And that was pretty expensive food!!!!! :w00t:


 Now that is really funny!:HistericalSmiley:Those fluffs have you trained!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Lower protein kibble doesn't usually taste as good as higher protein kibble unless it has flavoring sprayed on the outside which is a pretty common way of improving palatability in dog food. I would think the protein levels of Acana versus natural balance would be very similar as Acana is a lower protein kibble.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I would think that rotating foods every once in a while would be better because each commercial food is balanced, and by mixing two together all the time they could get too much/not enough of something.


----------

